# New from Indiana....



## sillysally (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi!

I've lurked a while and decided to join up. My name is Christina and I'm 27. I currently own a 27 year old Quarter horse named Sheena, 2 dogs and 2 cats.

I haven't been on an active horse message board in a while (mostly dog boards--I'm a dog dork), but I'm looking forward to posting here!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you . That's cool that you are 27 and have a 27 year old horse! Pretty neat


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey and welcome to the forum! Hope you have fun here!


----------

